# Kangaroo Blue?



## samirish (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone done business with this company and if so can you tell me if your own personal experience was positive or negative?

Id like to order from them but am not very familiar with their company. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't but I'm posting to bump this topic. Maybe someone who's ordered from this company will see it.


----------



## linnaete (Dec 2, 2013)

I ordered from them years ago and didn't have any problems. I bought a bunch of bath bomb supplies from them. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful than that!


----------

